# Which Fisher stove is this mamabear/papabear?



## gangsplatt (May 22, 2008)

Trying to find out which Fisher stove this is a mamabear or papabear? Also, I'm looking to replace it and wondering what a reasonable price to sell it would be, I was thinking in the $400 range but not sure if that is unreasonable?


----------



## myzamboni (May 22, 2008)

Smokey Bear?  LOL!


----------



## gangsplatt (May 22, 2008)

Which part are you laughing out loud at? The stove? or what I was thinking about trying to get for it? :red:


----------



## ansehnlich1 (May 23, 2008)

He made a joke that your fisher stove is not EPA rated and likely creates a lot of smoke when in operation, thus "smokey" bear. Just a joke.

I don't know which one it is, nor do I know it's value. Try to search ebay under "completed listings" and see what comes up.

I do know if you purchase and properly install a new stove you'll be amazed at the performance compared to what you have there.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 23, 2008)

If it measures something like 15" x 24" x 27" inches it is the Baby Bear. Who know? Put it on craigslist for $400 and see if somebody will pay it. Nobody on the Forum will probably think it is worth more than fifty bucks.


----------



## gangsplatt (May 23, 2008)

ansehnlich1 said:
			
		

> He made a joke that your fisher stove is not EPA rated and likely creates a lot of smoke when in operation, thus "smokey" bear. Just a joke.
> 
> I don't know which one it is, nor do I know it's value. Try to search ebay under "completed listings" and see what comes up.
> 
> I do know if you purchase and properly install a new stove you'll be amazed at the performance compared to what you have there.



Gotcha. I knew I was missing something. 

Maybe, I'll go the $400 route on craigslist and see if I get any bites. I do know that people up here in the Northeast are looking for alternative solutions to fuel oil. I've got a kerosene monitor that I'll be swapping out with a pellet stove in the next couple of months. Yesterday I was quoted $4.59/gallon for kerosene and $4.15 for fuel oil. Can't help but be concerned for people on fixed incomes. Going to be an interesting winter for sure.


----------



## webbie (May 23, 2008)

I think it is Papa Bear.

The grandpa and grandma were double doors.


----------



## webbie (May 23, 2008)

Stove cost about $400 new...way back when. That sounds like too much to ask, but who knows? There is a crisis on!

My guess would be $250.


----------



## sapratt (May 23, 2008)

I have a papa bear and it has two doors. What is that sheet metal on top of the stove?


----------



## gangsplatt (May 23, 2008)

Plenum vent that directs the heat straight up to a vent in the living room floor.


----------



## webbie (May 23, 2008)

no man said:
			
		

> I have a papa bear and it has two doors. What is that sheet metal on top of the stove?



Are you certain?

Look at this ad on craigslist:
http://albany.craigslist.org/hsh/680164796.html

"Fisher Papa Bear wood stove in excellent condition. Single door with nice design on it."

I always thought it was

Mama bear - small single door
Papa bear - large single door
Grandma - smaller double door
Grandpa - larger double door

But I could be wrong!


----------



## stove sam (May 27, 2008)

Hi,
This stove is either a mama bear or a papa bear depending on dimensions. Mama was 34"deep by 18' wide by 30 3/8" high. Papa was 39 1/2 deep by 20" wide by 29" high. These two stoves used the same door. The baby bear had a smaller door with one draft cap instead of two. Grandma and grandpa  were double door models  grandma being 25 1/2 wide by28" deep and grandpa being 29 1/2 wide by 29 3/4 deep. Hope this helps.
                                                                           Stove Sam


----------



## gangsplatt (May 27, 2008)

Awesome info. based on those specs its the mama bear.


----------



## sullystull (May 28, 2008)

When I was in the market for a new stove I saw the mama and papa bear stoves listed for $2-300 (craigslist and fleabay).  Not sure if they were selling for that--but that is what they were listed for.  I also came across a few for free.  I actually jumped on one of the free ones and gave to some friends for their timber frame.  Hope this helps.


----------



## JeffRey30747 (May 28, 2008)

I would jump on a free deal fast if it was local. Scrap here is bringing about $12/CWT and those things look heavy.


----------



## Dave_1 (Jun 1, 2008)

gangsplatt said:
			
		

> Trying to find out which Fisher stove this is a mamabear or papabear? Also, I'm looking to replace it and wondering what a reasonable price to sell it would be, I was thinking in the $400 range but not sure if that is unreasonable?



_Fisher "Papa Bear" Wood Stove_

http://knoxville.craigslist.org/hsh/679104879.html


----------



## Dave_1 (Jun 1, 2008)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> no man said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Add these two to your list, the Baby Bear & the unknown Bear.

*FISHER WOOD STOVE DEALER POSTER*

http://www.sniderauto.com/contact.html

_The Photo below is on display in our store.  We became a authorized Fisher Stove Dealer in 1975, we started selling the *papa bear, mama bear, baby bear, grandpa, grandma,* then latter when they became available we added the Fisher fireplace insert and the Goldilocks.... _

This is the unknown Bear who has a 10" flue.  So *smoke *em if ya got em!


----------



## gangsplatt (Jun 2, 2008)

That looks like it would need a face cord a day to keep its belly full.


----------



## begreen (Jun 2, 2008)

There's a grandpa bear for sale in the Atlanta area. Probably could heat the whole city. Looks in great condition:

http://atlanta.craigslist.org/hsh/694537820.html


----------



## Dave_1 (Jun 2, 2008)

> That looks like it would need a face cord a day to keep its belly full.



Saayy, that has potential to make a great signature.   ;-)  

Lets see; "*A face cord a day will keep elkimeg away*".

By Bart, I like it, thanks.  :lol: 

Found that picture of the unknown Bear on Ebay whose then owner claimed to live in Phoenix. 

How he managed to find wood in Arizona is beyond me, perhaps that is why he was selling it?

Since the Fisher Bears get blamed for everything from *A*cne to *Z*its, 
you reckon Owl_Gore will blame that stove for “global warming“? 

BeGreen, a message from "Fearless leader"; 

*Stop helping the enemy locate Fishers & burning pine if you know what's good for you!!*


----------



## Dave_1 (Jun 2, 2008)

And this ought to be the Baby Bear *if* the planking is T&G;3-1/2"

http://kansascity.craigslist.org/hsh/699571962.html


----------

